# Gardening question.



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

Where is a good place to order tulip/daffodil/crocus bulbs here in Canada?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

In Canada:
- http://www.veseys.com/ca/en/store/springbulbs

Ships to Canada:
- http://www.brecksbulbs.ca

There are several, but these are the 2 that come to mind at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

SparrowHawk said:


> Where is a good place to order tulip/daffodil/crocus bulbs here in Canada?


wrong season to order. The ordering season for spring bulbs will be mid-summer.

I've always found hand picking bulbs from a big well known nursery like Humber usually provides for better quality bulbs. Garden Import is a good catalog/online bulb seller but there are more

Fraser's in BC is awesome if you are looking for rarities and the unusual. Their spring bulb list is still up . You can see what kind of stuff they have.


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah, I know it is the wrong season for bulbs, but is the right season to collect catalogs. 
Thanks for the tips


----------

